# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  برای ۱۴۰۰ نمرات نهاییمو ترمیم کنم؟؟؟

## david80

نظام قدیمی هستم بعد از گرفتن یک لیسانس می خوام سال ۱۴۰۰ دوباره کنکور بدم معدل کتبیم ۱۵ است به نظرتون یکبار دیگه برم امتحان نهایی بدم و نمرات خودمو ترمیم کنم؟؟آخه میگن ۱۴۰۰ قطعی تاثیر مستقیم میشه تو خبرا خوندم

----------


## ion

سلام... اگه بخوان قطعی کنن که بهتره ترمیم کنین ولی فک نکنم قطعی کنن
..و اگه قطعی نکنن اصلااااا نیاز نیس بهش فکرم کنین

----------


## SARA_J

تا1400 کی مرده کی زنده! 
شما باقدررررت بخون واسه کنکور وقتی تسلط پیداکردی روکتابا دیگه میتونی نمراتتم ترمیم کنی اگه نیازشد!!! گرچه من فکرمیکنم مثبت میمونه..... فعلا پایه روقوی کن

----------


## NVIDIA

> اگر تاثیر قظعی شد و مجبور به ترمیم شدیم باید همون منابع جدید رو برای ترمیم بخونیم یا منابع قدیم رو؟


دقیقا این سوال منم هست اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده
خودم فک میکنم باید جدید رو بخونیم چون دیگه بعید میدونم امتحانات قدیم برگزار بشه

----------


## idealist

> نظام قدیمی هستم بعد از گرفتن یک لیسانس می خوام سال ۱۴۰۰ دوباره کنکور بدم معدل کتبیم ۱۵ است به نظرتون یکبار دیگه برم امتحان نهایی بدم و نمرات خودمو ترمیم کنم؟؟آخه میگن ۱۴۰۰ قطعی تاثیر مستقیم میشه تو خبرا خوندم



*لینک منبع لطفا؟*

----------


## david80

یعنی چی ؟

نظام قدیمی نمی تونه با امتحان دادن دروس دوازدهم معدلشو ترمیم کنه؟؟؟ مگه میشه

----------


## NVIDIA

> سلام .من وبلاگ ساحل علم شماره گرفتم زنگ زدم وزارت آ.پ .به مسولین قوانین .بعد یکم معطلی و انتقال ب یکی دیگه .پرسیدم ترمیم  معدل امسال به چه شکله برای ما نظام قدیمی ها؟گفتن: برای نظام قدیم دیگه ترمیم معدل (ترمیم نمره) نداریم.شما فقط میتونی دیپلم متناظر نظام جدید بگیری (یعنی مثلا ریاضی نظام جدید).
> آخه این چه کاریه چرا نمیذارن برای ترمیم همون دروس نظام جدید تجربی رو امتحان  بدیم.
> بعدم اصن گرفتن دیپلم جدید چطوریه؟


چقدر مسخره
ینی دوباره باید بشینیم از ب بسم الله دروس سال دوازدهم رو بخونیم و تک تک امتحان بدیم ؟
خوبی ترمیم در این بود که میشد هر درسی دلت میخواد رو ترمیم کنی .
اینجوری که دهن ما نظام قدیما سرویسا !

ای کاش تاثیر معدل رو واسه ما نظام قدیمای فلک زده که حتی کتاب درسی دهم یازدهم دوازدهم گیرمون نمیاد (!) رو برمیداشتن . یا اینکه واسه ترمیم یه سازوکار جدیدی درنظر میگرفتن

----------


## reza333

> چقدر مسخره
> ینی دوباره باید بشینیم از ب بسم الله دروس سال دوازدهم رو بخونیم و تک تک امتحان بدیم ؟
> خوبی ترمیم در این بود که میشد هر درسی دلت میخواد رو ترمیم کنی .
> اینجوری که دهن ما نظام قدیما سرویسا !
> 
> ای کاش تاثیر معدل رو واسه ما نظام قدیمای فلک زده که حتی کتاب درسی دهم یازدهم دوازدهم گیرمون نمیاد (!) رو برمیداشتن . یا اینکه واسه ترمیم یه سازوکار جدیدی درنظر میگرفتن


هنوز که تاثیر معدل کنکور ۹۹ مشخص نشده. مثبت باشه دیگه نیازی به ترمیم نیست

----------


## david80

بی زحمت شمارشو بده یه حالی به کلاسش بدم

----------


## david80

داداش منظورش این بود نظام قدیمی دیگه کلا ترمیم نمی تونه کنه

----------


## V_buqs

> آره والا اینو بهم گفت .گفت اصن نظام قدیم دیگه ترمیم نداره.به مشاورا هم گفتم میگن کارشون درست نیست.حالا میخایید شمارشونو میدم شمام تماس بگیرین.نتیجه رو بگید ب ما هم.


خب تبریک کم کم جرقه زدن کمپین نه_به_دیپلم_جدید داره زده میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

